
Unicode Fonts for Ancient Scripts, version 13.0 - app4soft
https://dn-works.com/ufas/
======
app4soft
This is new homepage of UFAS project, because old site seems like would be
closed soon:[0]

> _... moving to[https://dn-works.com/ufas/](https://dn-works.com/ufas/) _

[0] [http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/](http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/)

